# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  D-link dir-130

## Riger

Подскажите пожалуйста, есть 2 роутера D-Link dir-130 и два компьютера. Роутеры пингуются между собой, а компьютеры нет. В чем может быть причина. комутаторы не создают VPN. Компьютеры в одной сети.
Спасибо!!!!!!!!

----------


## Cheechako

> ...В чем может быть причина...


Таки ясно, что в настройке маршрутизаторов (о которой ничего не сказано) - и при необходимости следует читать что-то вроде "Настройка Роутера".

----------

